# Im gonna cry



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

When I typed in goat things on etsy I saw this I wanted to cry that someone took an unborn goat, preserved it, and is selling it I'm sorry I just appalled of this poor bby


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That's terrible! The poor thing. Look at it's teensy tiny little hooves...


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe this baby was aborted and already dead. It is sad but animals misscarry just like people. Someone can learn from it maybe? Maybe a biology class can have it on display so people can see just how fragile unborn animals are.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

FlyingFeetsFarm said:


> Maybe this baby was aborted and already dead. It is sad but animals misscarry just like people. Someone can learn from it maybe? Maybe a biology class can have it on display so people can see just how fragile unborn animals are.


I agree...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I saw some lovely taxidermy done by someone one here of a couple of stillborn kids. The work was amazing.

I try to not assume that someone did something bad in order to get a fetus or stillborn. It is quite interesting.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, well, I may be a dork by saying this, but I thought they were selling them in bulk. Like, they had more than 2 available....


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Dayna said:


> I saw some lovely taxidermy done by someone one here of a couple of stillborn kids. The work was amazing.
> 
> I try to not assume that someone did something bad in order to get a fetus or stillborn. It is quite interesting.


I saw that too and it was unbelievable!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I think thats reallycool! I look at it as a learning object. But then again i just dissected horse legs in school today


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yea I think it is cool a sapose but its still kinda sad knowing it could have had a life but it is a cute little guy he is soooo tiny ohh his tiny little hooves


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Are you sure it's real? They can do amazing things with plastic and molds these days...


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I searched the same thing on etsy too and had very mixed feeling about it lol. On one hand it is cute, but on the other it's kind of sad...and if you look at the other things the same person sells....they seem kind of sick in the head to me. I mean, a mouse fetus necklace?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Who is the guy, Kaneel?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

AsylumArt....he has some very odd things in his collection.... >.<


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Kaneel said:


> AsylumArt....he has some very odd things in his collection.... >.<


*shiver* :chick:


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

My question is, who the heck buys this stuff?!?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes I saw he sells a lot if animals in a jar I will NEVER buy a animal in a jar it discusses me weird guy has no feelings for life


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Did you see that he names his preserved animals, and tells you what they like?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

FlyingFeetsFarm said:


> Maybe this baby was aborted and already dead. It is sad but animals misscarry just like people. Someone can learn from it maybe? Maybe a biology class can have it on display so people can see just how fragile unborn animals are.


Texas A&M has abunch of things like this of deformed animals like exta legs and toes 2 heads, 2 tails things like that its really cool!!!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

lansterlou said:


> My question is, who the heck buys this stuff?!?


Texas a&m has a ton.... But Thats a college so maybe Thats deffernt for yall?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

One can't say what is, or isn't art. Many people are into the more odd arts. I think its important to be open minded when it comes to artistic talent.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I think its cool. I'd buy it.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Did you see that he names his preserved animals, and tells you what they like?


Omg yes I saw that and it was realy kinda creepy so apparently this little guys name is Marv... Weird idk i just don't like it my opinion


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you seen that tv show on Discovery or something about the strange shop in NY? "Oddities"? They have 2 headed cats in formaldihide, and other wierd things. 
At least the animal didn't die anonomously, it is looked at and sort of lives on.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I actually watch oddities every once in awhile. I think that show is better than all of the stuff in this shop, though.


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl (Mar 14, 2013)

I could see Preserving it but not selling it and maybe it was Born like that ? Not sure but selling it gross !


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Alot of people would buy them .

ALOT of people think its cool.

Id buy a deformed one. Not a regular one

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

gaelkofarmgirl said:


> I could see Preserving it but not selling it and maybe it was Born like that ? Not sure but selling it gross !


Ha yea and when u buy it he ships them to u and says u can't ship with the liquid so it would just be a fetus in a jar hmmm...


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

(The seller is a she  ) 

I'm not into "dark art," which is what I'd categorize the things in that shop as. It would make a cool teaching tool, but to just buy one to sit on the shelf as a decoration? Nah, not for me.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

.:Linz:. said:


> (The seller is a she  )
> 
> I'm not into "dark art," which is what I'd categorize the things in that shop as. It would make a cool teaching tool, but to just buy one to sit on the shelf as a decoration? Nah, not for me.


Totally agree I do not like it, animals are meant to b born not to be put in a jar and set on a display case idk my opinion


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I used to have glass jars with a variety of things in my room. Puppy tails and dew claws, urinary calculi, various organs, aborted fetuses etc. In fact, I got revenge on the girls in high school who were picking on me when I left puppy tails and dew claws on their desk at school.

Animals abort, just like humans. It happens, not all things conceived live to be born alive.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> I used to have glass jars with a variety of things in my room. Puppy tails and dew claws, urinary calculi, various organs, aborted fetuses etc. In fact, I got revenge on the girls in high school who were picking on me when I left puppy tails and dew claws on their desk at school.
> 
> Animals abort, just like humans. It happens, not all things conceived live to be born alive.


Thats awesome

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm a full-time taxidermist so I work with dead animals daily. It does not bother me. I do think it is sad when stillborns don't make it but when I come across one, I don't see anything wrong with saving it and using it for a tanned hide or a mount. It is something that would otherwise be thrown away.

As for fetuses, I have a friend on the taxidermy forum that collects/sells them often. She gets them from the local butcher who saves them from slaughtered meat animals. I don't mind them being used because they would just be thrown away. They can be educational, but there are also people out there who buy them from her, to have just because they take an interest in these kind of things. 
She just posted a fetal growth picture of several goat fetuses on Deviantart, from one that weighed just a few ounces to one that was near term and a few pounds. I personally thought it was interesting and saw it as educational.

I myself prefer traditional taxidermy and am not at all into into the rogue or macabre of dead things. I like finished mounts that show the beauty of the animal.


----------

